
Turning Fortnite into PUBG with Deep Learning - blopeur
https://towardsdatascience.com/turning-fortnite-into-pubg-with-deep-learning-cyclegan-2f9d339dcdb0
======
IronWolve
I wonder if you could do some of this with reshade 3.

I've used sweetfx/reshade programs for years, really can make some games look
much more realistic. Theres an Ascii option and cell shaded also.

